# Would you trade for Baron Davis?



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Would you make this trade if it would cost us two good players
in Terry and Daniels and one future player in Pavel.

And if Cuban needed to throw 3 mil into the deal to sweeten the pot.

This trade I would do. It would give us a solid still fairly young PG in Davis. It would hurt our depth to some degree but that would be at the positions SG/SF that we are currently deepest anyway.

Dallas trades: PG Jason Terry (9.6 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 24.5 minutes) 
SG Marquis Daniels (9.6 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 25.9 minutes) 
Pavel Podkolzine (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Dallas receives: PG Baron Davis (19.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 6.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.7 ppg, -4.0 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PG Baron Davis (19.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 6.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PG Jason Terry (9.6 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 24.5 minutes) 
SG Marquis Daniels (9.6 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 25.9 minutes) 
Pavel Podkolzine (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: -0.7 ppg, +4.0 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Considering how bad the Hornets have been this year, I think they would do this deal, unless they don't think Daniels is worth all of the cash he just got. The Hornets get two pretty good players and a project, while Dallas gets a top-flight PG. Hmmm.....Dallas still might be getting the better deal out of it. But hey, at least this is reasonable. I thought you'd add Alan Henderson and Tariq Abdul-Wahad somewhere.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Hmmm.....Dallas still might be getting the better deal out of it. But hey, at least this is reasonable. I thought you'd add Alan Henderson and Tariq Abdul-Wahad somewhere.


I figure there is no point in proposing a deal that only works in terms of numbers. If you add in Henderson or Wahad and take out say Daniels, the numbers may work but the talent difference becomes ridiculous and nobody would do such a deal.

There may be many people who would not be in favor of this deal on either side.

I would do the deal because I think it would give the Mavs a better chance and not just for this year.

Unlike a Payton deal where he may be gone next year and I would not want to give up much if that were the case, in this deal Baron Davis will be a good player for many years.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

We cant give up Daniels...hes the future...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't posted in a while, my internets been torrid

I wouldn't like BDiddy here, as much as it'd be great to have another star I think his play would affect Dirk in a negative way. He'd chuck up even more threes in the Dallas offense and is injury prone. I would much rather a Jamaal Tinsley (or Steve Nash) here

OT: Why hasnt anyone bothered to make the game threads? It isn't very hard, just copy my one and then edit the name

I'll be back on Jan. the 1st


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I figure there is no point in proposing a deal that only works in terms of numbers. If you add in Henderson or Wahad and take out say Daniels, the numbers may work but the talent difference becomes ridiculous and nobody would do such a deal.
> ...





I was commending you for not including Henderson or Wahad. If you've seen the bogus trade proposals on these boards, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks. I recognized the fact that you were commending me. I always hate those posts of ridiculous trades where one team gets everything and the other team gets screwed. It's a waste of my time to even look at those.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didnt Wahad take the injury retirement....


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Baron Davis took over 20 shots per game last year. That's way too many for a PG.

Steve Nash only averages around 11 shots per game both this year and last year with the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Baron Davis took over 20 shots per game last year. That's way too many for a PG.
> 
> Steve Nash only averages around 11 shots per game both this year and last year with the Mavs.


yup...if we sucessfully turn Terry into a dish 1st pg who can shoot when needed well be unstoppable...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have changed my mind about this trade. 

I agree with you guy here. After taking a closer look I guess I don't see Baron Davis as being worth both Terry and Daniels.

There really is not that much difference between Jason Terry and Baron Davis if you look at the numbers.

Davis is definitely a shooting PG, the same complaint many other fans make about Terry. However Davis does not shoot as well.

In terms of assists Davis is 0.9 more than Terry for his career so it is not like Davis some extraordinary passer.

I would have expected Davis to be a very good rebounder like say a Jason Kidd but actually he is not. His 3.8 average rebounds is not much higher than Terry's 3.2 average.

With Dirk and Finley we would have to train Baron Davis to be a pass first PG just like we are training Terry. So we may as well keep Daniels and Terry and go from there.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Baron Davis is not a good fit for Dallas. Terry is starting to come along, Harris will get better. We don't need him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Mavs and Hornets made a trade, I'd have to believe the Hornets would want Devin Harris to be included in a deal for Baron, in which case, that would mean that Dallas would probably not do the deal.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

But talking about Henderson and Tariq, you can try to move them involving NO and Houston... It works on cap wise:

Alan Henderson going to NO
Tariq and PJ Brown going to Houston
Mo Taylor and Spoon going to Dallas


NO: I think that NO would agree with this move, they get rid of PJ contract, while get a big expiring contract in Alan Henderson, saving a lot of money

Houston: Well... I like Tariq, at least in his Orlando and Denver times, he is a good defender... He can't be less used in Houston than Spoon... PJ is a good player, a lot better than MO Taylor

Dallas: Mo Taylor is better than Alan Henderson... and you guys also get rid of Tariq... And if needed, Spoon can play both PF and SF (I don't know if Nelson can use him like he used Najera last season?!)


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> But talking about Henderson and Tariq, you can try to move them involving NO and Houston... It works on cap wise:
> 
> Alan Henderson going to NO
> ...


Somehow I doubt NO would do this. And if they did it is possible that we would be better off keeping PJ Brown. He would be a very good backup PF.

Of course Mo Taylor is 7 years younger so maybe that would be better.

Tough call but I don't see this trade happening.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt NO would do this. And if they did it is possible that we would be better off keeping PJ Brown. He would be a very good backup PF.
> ...


besides...I think Henderson is better than Weatherspoon and Taylor any way...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt NO would do this. And if they did it is possible that we would be better off keeping PJ Brown. He would be a very good backup PF.
> ...



MO Taylor would have to go to Dallas, cuz Houston will want PJ... to get Tariq from Dallas...


----------

